# UK Vehicle Sell or Swap info



## benisue (May 3, 2011)

Hi,
I am based in La Nucia, Benidorm and have a UK car which I want to sell or swap for a Spanish registered car. We intend to stay here for a good while so we need to get a Spanish registered car sorted out.

I would welcome any offers or advice on where to advertise it, thank you.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

benisue said:


> Hi,
> I am based in La Nucia, Benidorm and have a UK car which I want to sell or swap for a Spanish registered car. We intend to stay here for a good while so we need to get a Spanish registered car sorted out.
> 
> I would welcome any offers or advice on where to advertise it, thank you.


Hi there,
We were in the same situation as you and we sold ours on one of the expat sites that have a buy/sell section ie Arboleas community forum, which also has a swap section,or simply networking,they both have classified sections. The simply networking is i believe is paid for but the Arboleas is free. There must be a similar one near to you? All the best :ranger:


----------



## benisue (May 3, 2011)

thanks very much for that, if anyone knows of any such forums that would cater for the Benidorm area then please let me know.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

benisue said:


> thanks very much for that, if anyone knows of any such forums that would cater for the Benidorm area then please let me know.


Try the Round Town news website or Thinkspain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Please remember this isnt an advertising forum

Jo xxx


----------

